# S & W 40 cal. ?



## sbrown (Feb 7, 2008)

Anybody have any experience with the Smith and Wesson 40 caliber SW40VE model. I am thinking of getting one and have read different reveiws online, some good some bad. Most were about the trigger pull being a little firm. Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## RepeatDefender (Feb 7, 2008)

If you're thinking of a S&W auto, look no further than the M&P series. I love my M&P 45. I used to have the .40 and it was a great pistol too.

www.mp-pistol.com


----------



## diehardawg (Feb 7, 2008)

You can't beat this gun for the price. The trigger is the only reason I sold mine, it was set at 12#'s. You can have a gunsmith take it down for you and still pay less than you would for a comparable pistol. They are no longer producing this model due to the lawsuit with Glock so if you have found one you need to get it while you can. I have still seen several around, but they will disappear soon enough.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 7, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't own the S&W auto that you're asking about.  I've shot two different ones and both had weak firing pin springs and both had ejection failures.

Get a Glock.


----------



## ryano (Feb 7, 2008)

diehardawg said:


> You can't beat this gun for the price. The trigger is the only reason I sold mine, it was set at 12#'s. You can have a gunsmith take it down for you and still pay less than you would for a comparable pistol. They are no longer producing this model due to the lawsuit with Glock so if you have found one you need to get it while you can. I have still seen several around, but they will disappear soon enough.



actually S&W does still produce the SW40VE..............I just bought one NIB about 6 months ago............They had to pay Glock millions of dollars but they were able to still continue to make the gun.

I really liked mine all except for the trigger as well.........it seemed to feed any kinda ammo I threw at it with no trouble at all...........I recently sold the gun to buy a 1911.........good gun for the money IMO.


----------



## ryano (Feb 7, 2008)

Trizey said:


> Personally I wouldn't own the S&W auto that you're asking about.  I've shot two different ones and both had weak firing pin springs and both had ejection failures.
> 
> Get a Glock.



how old were the two you shot?    they recentlly done some redesigning to fix some of the problems they had with the early version. Trigger is still too stiff for my liking though.

never jammed one time no matter what kind of ammo I put in it though.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 7, 2008)

ryano said:


> how old were the two you shot?    they recentlly done some redesigning to fix some of the problems they had with the early version. Trigger is still too stiff for my liking though.
> 
> never jammed one time no matter what kind of ammo I put in it though.



They were probably 2002 models.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 7, 2008)

what a coincidence.... 

been lookin at this one for a while too


----------



## sbrown (Feb 8, 2008)

I found one supposedly like new in box  with 2 clips, guy is asking $300.  Sounds hard to beat.


----------



## frdstang90 (Feb 8, 2008)

I dont know if Smith and Wesson still has them on sale or not but my buddy just bought one 3 weeks ago on sale at Shulers in Commerce for $299 and you send off for a $50 rebate and get two more clips.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2008)

I've had one for 5-6 years, no problems, but the trigger does suck.  For the money you can't beat it.


----------



## sbrown (Feb 8, 2008)

frdstang90 said:


> I dont know if Smith and Wesson still has them on sale or not but my buddy just bought one 3 weeks ago on sale at Shulers in Commerce for $299 and you send off for a $50 rebate and get two more clips.



Thanks, thats good to know. I will check into that.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 9, 2008)

sbrown said:


> Thanks, thats good to know. I will check into that.



Franklin's has their cost sale today and has the same deal (two mags, $50.00 rebate) advertised price is $289.00--

Models SW96GVE
Model SW9VE

Just happen to have the ad in front of me.


----------



## tone456 (Apr 15, 2008)

*sigma 40v*

I had one that i sold to a friend and have been trying to buy back since.  Mine was a much older model (the newer ones are VE) and i never had any problems.  the trigger was fine on it as well, so i think the person i bought it from had it modified.

i found this online regarding moding the trigger.  it looks easy enough for anyone to do.

http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=400180&highlight=sigma&page=2


----------



## DROPPINEM (Apr 15, 2008)

*S&w .40*

I Just Sold Mine.only Problem With Jamming That I Had Was When Using The 14 Round Clip(probably Weak Spring).it Did Have A Stiff Trigger And I Really Didnt Like The Sights.but It Is A Good Gun For The Money.plus A Laser Sight Would Fix The Sight Problem And A Gunsmith Could Set The Trigger To Your Desired Weight.


----------



## Lead Poison (Apr 15, 2008)

sbrown said:


> I found one supposedly like new in box  with 2 clips, guy is asking $300.  Sounds hard to beat.



I strongly encourage you to buy a different pistol. I'm NOT a fan of this model at all. If you like Smith & Wesson pistols (By the way, I do), find a 5906. They're solid and reliable.  

You'll be much happier buying a better model Smith & Wesson like the 5906, Ruger P-89, Beretta 92 or Sig-Sauer P-226. 

My advice is spend the extra money and get yourself a good gun! Cheap often cost more, especially when you're not happy and get a lemon.


----------



## jboro1027 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have had an SW9VE for over a year now and never had a single problem from it. It does have a heavy trigger but not too bad. I wanted something bigger so I bought a glock 30 in .45. It's a good gun especially with the free magazines and the rebate they have on them.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Apr 16, 2008)

Actually the 40 cal S&W with the patent infringement regarding Glock is "The Gray Ghost"! The gun is completely Gray. This is not the Lady Smith. This is the manly model. It was only for sale on the market for 3 days before S&W was ordered by the courts to recall all unsold models from their resellers.
The S&W Historian will tell you he doesn't know of any such gun. So I pulled up the newspaper article regarding the lawsuit on the internet and emailed it to him.
Very, Very few of these actually made it into the hands of the consumer's. S&W does make another handgun that looks almost exactly like the Gray Ghost - they even refer to it as the Gray Ghost, but the parts(the slide) are not interchangeable with Glock.
I know because I just happened to be at a gun show when one of my consultants said that gun matches the interior of my Towncar perfectly. So I bought it right then and there.


----------



## limbhanger (May 7, 2008)

Carried the 4013 tactical as a duty weapon for 6 years. Good weapon..


----------



## Lead Poison (May 7, 2008)

I very much like the 5900 series type Smith & Wesson pistols. 

However, I really DISLIKE the Sigma design type pistols.


----------



## Signal_24 (Oct 16, 2008)

S&W M&P good enough for the Atlanta Police to carry.  THe M&P was tested head to head with Glock on our range .  The Glock shot out the melted plastic guide rod.  Glock would not replace the plastic rod with a metal one.   

The M&P is a winner with 3 pair of interchangable grips that come standard.   

S&W did a great job on knocking off and upgrading their version of a glock.


----------



## hoochfisher (Oct 16, 2008)

i currently shoot a SW9VE. same gun, diff. cal.. i love mine. 1500 rounds down the pipe, no issues at all. it does have a heavy trigger, but with no safety, i like that its heavy.as for the price off $300 you stated, that's high. you can get a nib for $300 to $329 before a $30 rebate, or two free mags, which is what i went for as the mags are $40 each. great guns imo, but, accesories are sort of hard to come by right now.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm with Big Mac the M&P is the best way to go!!!


----------



## usmc2112 (Oct 19, 2008)

for the money you cannot beat it.  the gun wouldn't be my first choice, but only because I have large hands and long fingers, so i am "doomed" to carry nothing but HK usp's and sigs, for the simple fact that the trigger guards are much larger than most pistols.


----------



## shop foreman (Oct 24, 2008)

For the money good gun, if you just want a gun and the money to spend the M&P or the Sig's would be the way to go, but if you want a good buget priced gun sigma will do you a good job.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 31, 2008)

I got the 9mm version for just over $300 with a $50 rebate and two extra mags, er the wife did actually. Then I convinced her it wasn't what she wanted so she got a Kahr CW9. Only the size was the issue. Still have the S&W and have no problems with it at all.


----------



## spilltheblood (Nov 2, 2008)

For the money it is a good pistol. If you got the money to spend get a glock or any good name 1911 and be done with it. Just really depends on what you want.


----------



## Signal_24 (Nov 2, 2008)

The Smith and Wesson M&P compact 40 cal will be my next duty back up gun and a nice little birthday present that I'll be picking up from Forest Park Tactical Gear Supply.


----------



## sbrown (Dec 21, 2008)

Forgot this thread was still going. I actually went ahead and bought this pistol, great deal, $299 plus a $50 rebate when I bought it and an additional 2 free clips mailed to me. For the money it has been well worth it. I actually even shot a deer with it a few weeks ago. It has been fun for my first handgun and since I have shot mainly longuns and shotguns all my life. Wife even got into shooting with me and went to the range,now she can dis-assemble the gun and clean it herself and I don't have to worry about her using it or protecting herself while I am away from home. I will be upgrading and looking to buy another carry weapon though since I have now gotten my carry permit and my wife wants hers as well, so I guess that means we will be getting his/hers pistols for Christmas !


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 22, 2008)

If your wife likes the semi auto's have her try out the Kahr CW9. Mine likes hers, I liked it so much I went and got myself a Kahr K9, which the wife decided she liked so much I went and found a K9 for her.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 28, 2013)

*The S&W 40 cal Gray Ghost*

After the Glock law suite, S&W agreed to shorten the slide by 1/2" and make trigger modifications. If anyone wants to purchase my patent infringement original Gray Ghost (with patent pending imbedded tag) please show up with 5 figures.


----------

